# Having The Same Problem With Most Of You With Nos



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe this is a common happy problem with most of you, not daring to wear a NOS when you receive it? Just got my Moon Orbita, even the case back has been taped from the seller...



















i just love the size and the pepsi bezel!!

trying to get use to a manual wind though.....


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Stunning. I'd wrap it in cotton wool too.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

liking that a lot...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Tough one but it's there to be worn IMO 

BTW The first ding is always the worst


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Tough one but it's there to be worn IMO
> 
> BTW The first ding is always the worst


The anodized aluminium/alloy bezels on these and the Early Bird are ding magnets and explains why some people flip them and others never wear them unfortunately.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still waiting for my RLT Earlybird Homage h34r:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Tough one but it's there to be worn IMO
> 
> BTW The first ding is always the worst


Yup, NOS does make you want to start you're own museum, but in the end they've got to be worn, dinged, enjoyed etc... :yes:

And that one is way too ice just to sit in a box, :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Has the same hands as mine, so is it a 12 hour movement like mine?










And yes I'm inclined not to wear it, just in case :cry2:

Mike


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

MIKE said:


> Has the same hands as mine, so is it a 12 hour movement like mine?
> 
> And yes I'm inclined not to wear it, just in case :cry2:
> 
> Mike


12 hours movement as in a full winding last for 12 hours? :lol: i was about to start a thread about low preference for manual wind over automatic, has it been started before? must have been i guessed.


----------



## jungun (Aug 3, 2007)

kpaxsg said:


> I believe this is a common happy problem with most of you, not daring to wear a NOS when you receive it? Just got my Moon Orbita, even the case back has been taped from the seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous - lovely, lovely piece.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

jungun said:


> That is gorgeous - lovely, lovely piece.


Congratulations on your 50th post... you've done what you set out to achieve, so what is it you intend to buy/sell?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Jonmurgie said:


> jungun said:
> 
> 
> > That is gorgeous - lovely, lovely piece.
> ...


Don't be harsh, rules are rules. Enjoy.


----------

